# Do people look/prefer a landscaper that's close or they don't really care?



## nseraf (Jan 19, 2020)

For example, if you are looking for a grocery store, generally you want the closest one not the one that's across town. There are many businesses like that. Does this rule/preference of proximity apply for landscapers when it comes to potential clients?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Generally, customers don’t care how far you drive.

They look for referrals from friends and neighbors.

They look for the trucks that are in the yards of houses they admire.

They look for the signs that are in the yards and houses they admire.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseraf (Jan 19, 2020)

Mordekyle said:


> Generally, customers don’t care how far you drive.
> 
> They look for referrals from friends and neighbors.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Any ideas on how to break in so to speak?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You've asked this a few different ways.

If you spend a few quality years working for someone else and learning the trade and keeping your eyes and ears open, you will know how to find customers.

Have you actually done this kind of work? Do you have the heavy equiptment needed?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

nseraf said:


> Thanks. Any ideas on how to break in so to speak?




License, insurance, and business cards.

And a couple years of experience. And photos.

Then knocking on doors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseraf (Jan 19, 2020)

VinylHanger said:


> You've asked this a few different ways.
> 
> If you spend a few quality years working for someone else and learning the trade and keeping your eyes and ears open, you will know how to find customers.
> 
> ...


No I have zero hands on experience. I like to look far ahead and know exactly what I'm getting into. I don't plan on doing anything self employment wise until at least 2 yrs from now. I don't want to mess up people's yards etc. I'm not that kind of a guy.

But yes I will be asking lots of questions from the people I will be working for in order to get more knowledge. For now, it's out of season, I can't really get any work around here plus I'm tied up with other things so that's why I'm doing as much of the mental legwork as I can online.

In terms of heavy equipment I plan on buying as much used as possible. For the types of jobs I'm looking at I'll need minimum an equipment trailer, a truck, a dump trailer, and a mini skid. Hopefully will be able to do all that for 50k. Depends on the availability of used equipment.


----------



## nseraf (Jan 19, 2020)

Mordekyle said:


> License, insurance, and business cards.
> 
> And a couple years of experience. And photos.
> 
> ...


I've ran a business before so I understand the logistics side of running it in terms of licenses and insurance and all that. What I'm mainly interested in today is how to get the first few clients that I can work for who can then start the spread of my good work.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I think knocking on doors and making connections. Getting your name and face out there. And then cultivating those customers for their referrals.

Good on you for planning ahead and laying the groundwork.

I equate it to building an airplane.

Knowing how to be a businessman is one wing.

Knowing how to perform a trade is the other wing.

Without having both, you’re going to Have a hard time getting off the ground.

Sounds like you’ve got one wing and are planning on putting the other one together correctly. Good on you.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseraf (Jan 19, 2020)

Mordekyle said:


> I think knocking on doors and making connections. Getting your name and face out there. And then cultivating those customers for their referrals.
> 
> Good on you for planning ahead and laying the groundwork.
> 
> ...


What % profit should I aim for? For example if a pallet of sod costs $100 to be delivered to the location, how much should I bill the customer? $150? $175? $200?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

nseraf said:


> What % profit should I aim for? For example if a pallet of sod costs $100 to be delivered to the location, how much should I bill the customer? $150? $175? $200?


You need to know your overhead costs and other expenses to determine how much you need to make on a job.

It may not always be a constant number.

And you are talking about mar up not profit.

Labor + Material + overhead + Profit= Cost


----------



## nseraf (Jan 19, 2020)

griz said:


> You need to know your overhead costs and other expenses to determine how much you need to make on a job.
> 
> It may not always be a constant number.
> 
> ...


Thank you for not answering my question at all. I know how to calculate profit. I've ran a business before. I just love it when people act like they are educating you making you feel stupid on something you already know, that you've stated multiple times over, yet completely fail to answer the question.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Didn't you already post a similar thread??

I don't think you are going to hear what you want to hear regardless of how you phrase the same questions.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1572182717?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

Buy this book called Markup and Profit.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

nseraf said:


> For example, if you are looking for a grocery store, generally you want the closest one not the one that's across town. There are many businesses like that. Does this rule/preference of proximity apply for landscapers when it comes to potential clients?


Generally, home owners don't care.

Most folks on this board succeed by word or mouth/referrals. That won't apply in your situation.

If you are starting a new business, in a new town, with little experience in that business, little to no clientele or contacts, the only way your going to get the phone to ring is place some ads and pray. 

Your clients are going to be people that are looking for your services. How do they find YOU? I'd get a generic website setup. Doesn't have to be real fancy. A few photos, a little info, contact info. Make sure people can get in touch with you easily. Make sure when people use google maps, you pop up on there.

I do all kinds of work across 3 states. I don't have the luxury of hiring the same companies to do my sub work all the time. When I'm in an area I don't have a contact in, I go to google maps and I do a search. I make some calls and go from there. Its not uncommon for me to make 10 phone calls and only get 2 calls answered. I leave a message and wait to see who calls back. I have a brief discussion with the prospective sub about scope, schedule/availability, insurance, payment terms. Those are the things I'm concerned with, in order of importance. These are the same things a home owner should be concerned with. A brief discussion usually tells me if I want to work with this person or not. 

You have another thread(s) floating around about competitor pricing. I understand how most here are telling to charge what you need to charge. I get the feeling you have no idea what people are charging for this work and you'd like to have a ballpark #. Find a couple competitors to bid on a job for you.


----------



## nseraf (Jan 19, 2020)

Mike-B said:


> Generally, home owners don't care.
> 
> Most folks on this board succeed by word or mouth/referrals. That won't apply in your situation.
> 
> ...


All good advice. As I mentioned in the other thread, I don't have a house with a yard (nor do I have friends who do) so how would I get bids?


----------



## nseraf (Jan 19, 2020)

WBailey1041 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1572182717?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> Buy this book called Markup and Profit.


This isn't helpful. I'm asking for a general markup/profit over gross. I don't need a book for morons with zero basic business skills who don't know basic accounting.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

nseraf said:


> This isn't helpful. I'm asking for a general markup/profit over gross. I don't need a book for morons with zero basic business skills who don't know basic accounting.


I mean if you've ran a business before I would imagine you have a decent idea of how markups work and the amount to charge. You're asking a direct pricing question. " I buy for X so how much should I charge the customer?" 

No one here can tell you "If you buy for this amount the customer cost is Y". That's all dependent upon your financial numbers. Some contractors do a sliding scale markup (i.e. a lower piece price, higher markup, higher piece price, lower markup) and some contractors do a "flat rate" markup (i.e. 20% regardless).

Deciding which one works for you falls on the finances of your business.

Edit: As another caveat, markup typically depends on the expense of an item- I can't justify a 30% markup on a $3500 entry door w/sidelights. Markup also gets into the probability of damage to material during delivery, etc. etc. Again, you need to examine your financials to accurately answer your question.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

First you ask the same question over and over again.

Then you insult the one guy who probably has the most experience doing this of all of us.

Then you insult a guy who suggests the best book for pricing work in the trades there is.

Who is the moron exactly?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

nseraf said:


> All good advice. As I mentioned in the other thread, I don't have a house with a yard (nor do I have friends who do) so how would I get bids?


Have contractors look at a site and get a bid. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

nseraf said:


> What % profit should I aim for? For example if a pallet of sod costs $100 to be delivered to the location, how much should I bill the customer? $150? $175? $200?




Simplistic question, many variables.

Are you installing? How much do you want to make? Will the market bear it?

Subbing it out?

Generally you get a quote from the sub and add your markup to it. How much? Depends.

Many might charge 10 or 15%

If an electrician charges me 150 for a small repair shortly I’m going to charge more than $15 to the customer. If he charges me a couple grand, 10 or 15% would be fine.


How much does sod cost? If you get a decent product for significantly less, do you really want to pass on that savings to the customer or do you want to put it in your pocket?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

